# Brand new Yard Machines Surges



## David (May 19, 2014)

I just bought a new Yard Machines 26" 31AS63EF729 Two-Stage Snow Thrower in February. After using It a few times i noticed when it first starts it surges and then eventually goes away as I am blowing snow. Should I be concerned at this point and take it back and buy another one next year or is it normal. 

Remember its a brand new machine.

Thanks for your input


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This could be dirt/dust that is obstructing the jets. In the schematic, there appears to be a drain on the bottom side of the bowl. (Part y)

I'd start with draining a bit off into a clean jelly jar, to see if there is any sediment or water in the fuel. 










Water and sediment in fuel can present symptoms as you describe.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The surging you describe sounds like a lean condition. All the lawn and garden stuff is manufactured with very lean carburetor settings for lower emissions. I have a couple that surge all the time unless I leave a little choke on. If you go back "ON" with the choke one notch does it smooth out ?? If so you might need to leave the choke on a little longer or let it warm up more before you start using it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if it really bothers you, bore out the main jet under the bowl nut with a torch tip cleaner in small increments to richen it. in all honesty i would go out and buy an ariens with a briggs ohv engine and return that, yard machines is mtd and in all honesty mtd sucks in terns of longetivity and quality


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

David ?? You there 

Did you take it back ?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I was working on a "modern" generator with a B&S engine for a friend. After getting it all tidy I wasn't happy with the residual surge and explored the B&S site. They have an audio file depicting normal or acceptable surge. I found my project to be well within normal.

With fixed jets it appears that having a rock steady running engine is something of a crap shoot unless you doctor the jets to suit the conditions and fuel du jour.

Pete


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

where is that file, i cant find it


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks like I may have misread it in haste and break-in time , 4-6 tanks of fuel is step 1. Here is the link.


----------

